# Remote Coding Position Desired



## kwiegscpc (Feb 11, 2009)

I am a new coder with ambition galore!!! I have been working for a cardiology clinic but am looking to broaden my medical coding knowledge. I live in a rural area and therefore would like the opportunity to work from my home on a full time or contract basis. Please email me at tst@yousq.net 







I have, at this time, acquired my certificate of completion in medical billing/claims/coding and have recently obtained my CPC-A (Certified Professional Coder). I have also had training with both NexGen and Epic software programs. 

As a relatively recent graduate into the healthcare field, my professional medical/health experience is growing rapidly. In my current position, I have been assisting the head coder with proper coding choices to ensure payment in a timely manner.  I also enter charge encounters into the Nexgen system for reimbursement from the outreach clinics and hospital. I am also working closely with Medicaid payments as well as other government programs.  Having over 25+ years in customer service/management/retail experience, I feel confident that any issue that may arise would be solved in a prompt, professional manner and understand that confidentiality and efficiency would be very important components of this position. I am a hard working individual, who strives for excellence in all aspects of the job experience. I believe that previous employers will verify, that I exhibit intelligence, common sense, initiative, maturity, professionalism and stability, and that I am eager to make a positive contribution to your organization.

I thank you for your consideration and look forward to meeting with you in the near future.


Sincerely,




Karen Wiegel









KAREN WIEGEL


OBJECTIVE
Obtain a career advancing opportunity in the healthcare field.

PROFILE
•	Skilled in use of electronic office equipment, reception, data entry, coordinating with staff, scheduling appointments, banking, and accounts receivable.
•	Well developed communication skills demonstrated through professional verbal and writing abilities, client relations, customer service skills, and the ability to produce in-depth reports and correspondence.
•	Superior job performance and timely completion of all assignments.
•	Knowledge in computer operations and application including Windows, Microsoft Word, Excel, Internet, 
•	E-mail, and basic typing and key boarding skills.
•	Knowledge of Medical Terminology, Anatomy, and Physiology.
•	Over 25 years of combined customer service/management experience.
•	Skilled in coding, compliance, and reimbursement regulations.
•	Experienced using CPT& ICD-9 codes.
•	Maintain a high degree of accuracy.
•	Training in NexGen and Epic computer systems.

EDUCATION
Obtained CPC-A national certification in medical coding
Graduate Medical Billing and Claims Course, Minor: Final Score 93%
Successful certification with 600 clock hours of training: US Career Institute, Fort Collins, CO.
Graduate Medical Coding Course, Minor: Final Score 91%
Successful certification in Medical Coding, completing 600 clock hours of training: US Career Institute, Fort Collins, CO.
Continuing Education with Medical Transcription Course:
Soon to complete the Medical Transcription program with the US Career Institute, Fort Collins, CO.

EMPLOYMENT HISTORY

WI Heart and Vascular               Madison, WI                                                   2008-present
Financial Coordinator/Coding Associate
Billing /claims and coding for cardiology 

Ashley Furniture Homestore       Platteville, WI                                                 2004-2007
Merchandise Manager
Designed, ordered, and inventoried accessories for all furniture groupings on the showroom floor.

Cleary Building Corp.                 Verona, WI                                                     2003-2004
Sales Associate
Answered phone: Documented information on customers building preferences: Assigned potential sale to correct branch office.

Farming 400 Acres                     Mineral Point, WI                                            1981-2000
Owner/Operator
Dairy/Beef/Crops

REFERENCES

Marcy Brenum                          Dickeyville, WI                                         608-732-7744
Fritz Hanewall                           Darlington, WI			  608-776-2754


----------

